
20 Node Pi Cluster - GordonS
https://hackaday.com/2018/12/12/a-pi-cluster-to-hang-in-your-stocking-with-care/
======
dsl
The title should read 5 node. It is 20 cores in 5 Pi's.

[https://www.mininodes.com/product/5-node-raspberry-
pi-3-com-...](https://www.mininodes.com/product/5-node-raspberry-pi-3-com-
carrier-board/)

------
kankroc
This article almost feel like an ad. Especially the last line...

What did the author do with it?

